# Relève du courrier lente avec Mail



## John Luger (16 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous !

J'utilise Mail sous Yosemite (trois comptes Imap et un compte POP) avec un MBP Late 2011 8go Ram. Je précise que tout fonctionnait bien après une clean install de Yosemite.

Le problème :  Depuis quelque temps, la relève du courrier ne ressemble plus à rien. Quand je reçois un mail, j'ai le petit numéro qui s'affiche en rouge sur l'icône de l'application puis quelque temps après (+/- 10s) la notification qui apparait et enfin parfois plusieurs minutes après j'ai le sons caractéristique d'un nouveau mail.

A l'allumage, il faut plusieurs minutes également pour que la relève se fasse (surtout si plusieurs mails) alors que l'ordi ne peine pas pour aller ouvrir une page internet ou une autre application.

J'ai essayé : 

- De voir ce que ça donnait avec le moniteur d'activité en m'envoyant moi-même des mails, j'arrive à environ 8% d'utilisation du processeur.

- De nettoyer totalement les comptes Imap et Pop de sorte qu'ils soient quasiment vides de toute archive (sans résultat)

- De désactiver les comptes et de les réactiver (sans résultat quoi que j'ai cru à une amélioration l'espace d'un mail)


Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## bompi (16 Mai 2015)

Dernier test possible : supprimer puis recréer les comptes un à un.
Cela n'est pas un problème pour les comptes IMAP mais pour le compte POP, il faut faire attention à sauvegarder les messages au préalable.


----------



## jcezanna54 (17 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
Pour les comptes IMAP, Mail.app se contente de présenter ce qui se trouve sur le serveur. Il ne rapatrie pas le contenu des messages sur le disque local.
Pour les comptes POP, Mail.app rapatrie les données y compris les fichiers joints depuis le serveur vers le disque local (sauf si vous avez demandé ne pas charger les images et les liens externes pour des raisons de confidentialité).
Il y a donc à priori, plus d'activité réseaux dans le 2ème cas.
Quand vous faîtes le test d'envoi de mail, le faîtes vous d'IMAP à IMAP ou d'IMAP à POP et y a t-il une différence entre les 2 (de temps et d'activité processeur, et/ou d'activité réseau) ?


----------



## bompi (18 Mai 2015)

Il me semble pourtant que Mail effectue une copie locale des messages des serveurs IMAP.
J'ai eu ainsi un problème avec un compte GMail (70000 mails) et Mail en perdait la tête : j'ai indiqué une limitation côté GMail qui m'a permis de limiter le rapatriement des messages.

[Certains clients de messagerie proposent des options pour se limiter à une certaine profondeur, en nombre ou en date, mais je ne me souviens pas avoir vu ce paramètre dans Mail].


----------



## John Luger (19 Mai 2015)

Bonsoir Messieurs,

Tout d'abord merci pour vos réponses que je n'avais pas vues car je croyais recevoir un mail lors d'une réponse et ce ne fût pas le cas !

Alors : 

J'ai désinstallé et réinstallé tous les comptes en prenant soin de fermer l'application entre deux et il y a un petit mieux dans le sens où j'arrive à avoir la notification et le chiffre rouge quasiment en même temps (1 ou 2 sec). Par contre, le son est toujours à l'Ouest d'une minute ou deux...

Mail fait bien des copies locales des messages des comptes IMAP. Cependant, mes comptes sont pour ainsi vides (j'ai fait le ménage dessus en essayant de résoudre le problème) et quand bien même ils étaient pleins, cela représentait 300 mails par compte tout au plus.

Décidément voilà que j'ai du fil à retordre.


----------



## bompi (20 Mai 2015)

Je n'ai pas constaté de problème avec Mail sous Yosemite (une dizaine de comptes de messagerie) donc j'ai du mal à 
imaginer ce qui ne va pas.
Ce que je sais c'est que le son a été par le passé une source de tracas très fréquente (ça marche, ça marche plus : mystère).
Pour les comptes IMAP, tu pourrais les tester dans une autre session (ça ne dérange pas) histoire de voir si c'est mieux. Si c'est le cas c'est qu'il y a une scorie, _quelque part_, dans ton compte ou que le compte POP3 est responsable. Sinon, c'est que c'est un problème de Mail avec tes comptes de messagerie.

Si vraiment ça coince, essaye avec Thunderbird (qui marche bien et est gratuit) en attendant mieux.


----------



## John Luger (6 Juin 2015)

Bonsoir,

J'ai essayé sur une autre session et je n'ai pas remarqué de soucis particuliers. J'ai re-nettoyé les comptes Gmail mais bon j'ai toujours la sonnerie 2 minutes voir plus après l'arrivé d'un nouveau message...

En attendant de trouver une solution ou du moins la cause cela restera comme cela même si c'est passablement énervant.

En tout cas merci


----------

